# nice suprise on pedigree



## delarosa74868 (May 20, 2014)

I received my puppy papers today along with the seven generation pedigree. I was looking over it and noticed Notorious Juan Gotty was on it.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Gotti is on a _lot_ of dogs pedigrees.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Your pup has laser beams for eyes.......stunning.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

unless you seen picture of the breeding or was standing right there
when the breeding was being done.................

i've heard 90% of those dogs had 'hung' papers,

that gotti line went out of vogue years ago,

when the dude admitted he hung papers.

yours may very well be a 'true' breeding,

but no matter he's your now,

all you have to do now is make him the

very best bulldog for you.


----------

